# Cant Belive My Eyes!!



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I woke up about 20 min. ago, looked out the window and just about shti a brick! I was expecting the usual bare pavement!, Well its off to work I go. I'll have some pics tonight.


----------



## Wiseguyinc (Jan 31, 2007)

*finally put the broom away*

Yeah it's snowing the hardest I have seen all year right now. I am gonna drink some coffee,start up the truck and hope it keeps up.I don't want to go out too early but I am chomping at the bit.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Where's your winter alarm clock that goes off every hour?


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

i think i heard that some of you guys could get like 5-7" of the white stuff. had about a half of an inch here. just got back from salting by banks and schools wish we could get more than it would be worth going out payup


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, just got in for the day. I'd say we got about 4 inches. I dident get any pictures today, just casue I was to busy trying to get everyone opened up. I'll be sure to take pics tonight when we are cleaning up.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sweet, we have like 2"+ on the ground and it still snowing, dad out plowing the driveway with the atv and it looks like a disaster out there with windrows and piles everywhere (he hasnt plowed in like 2 years, i always plow but i was at school) hopefully it keeps on snowing


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey 4X4Farmer how bout some more videos...LOL:yow!: 
you better put that WARNING up again though :waving:


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

oh, there will be more videos! I'll tell the boys to be extra hard on the equipment tonight to make for some good videos, lol j/k


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I was in the same boat as you 4x4... I woke up and had to groan.... I just dropped off my rig at the detail shop last night to get the interior cleaned. Checked the weather beforehand and everything. Thought....no way is it gonna snow... Here it was our biggest event this season... Got my truck back by noon and went out....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice  you get it all. I hope you got me share.. 
The snow went about 50 to the south of us..

still clear and cool for us..

Can't you keep your truck clean for one night.xysport 

Sh1t I forgot.. your to lazy to clean it


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I can....My G/F cant... She came with the last night I plowed. She thought she would be nice and bring along a can of pop for me. Well she forgot to tell me about it and she forgot it in the cup holder of my pickup. Cans of Sprite and -30 temps dont work too well together. I got in my rig the next day and was wondering why I had "snow" all over the inside of my pickup. Well it turned out to be VERY sticky snow once it warmed up.:realmad:


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

We had around two inches. It should have been easy except the cities where at a standstill for 5 hours and had 2 of 5 sidewalk crews no show.....


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Northland;366684 said:


> I can....My G/F cant... She came with the last night I plowed. She thought she would be nice and bring along a can of pop for me. Well she forgot to tell me about it and she forgot it in the cup holder of my pickup. Cans of Sprite and -30 temps dont work too well together. I got in my rig the next day and was wondering why I had "snow" all over the inside of my pickup. Well it turned out to be VERY sticky snow once it warmed up.:realmad:


Didn't you just get the truck detailed to. I would be pisssssed.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Silentroo;366694 said:


> We had around two inches. It should have been easy except the cities where at a standstill for 5 hours and had 2 of 5 sidewalk crews no show.....


2 crews no show, that would be a pain to deal with.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

SnoFarmer;366562 said:


> Nice  you get it all. I hope you got me share..
> The snow went about 50 to the south of us..
> 
> still clear and cool for us..
> ...


yup we got that snow about 3" of light powder


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

well 2-3 inches


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Mysticlandscape;366748 said:


> Didn't you just get the truck detailed to. I would be pisssssed.


Thats WHY I got it detailed....


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

LOL north I did the same thing 2 nights ago.Diet coke all over dash and windows.Been like that for 2 days its getting cleaned tomorrow.


RCGM
Brad


----------

